
Can a California town move back from the sea? - kawera
https://www.hcn.org/issues/50.17/climate-change-can-a-california-town-move-back-from-the-sea-imperial-beach
======
pluma
According to Ben Shapiro, yes, you just need to sell the former beachfront
property to whoever buys houses that are underwater and then you can move
further in-land.

Or, y'know, enforce regulations against businesses to cut back on climate
change, but that's practically communism.

